# starrgabel für blizzard



## ostseebiker (4. November 2005)

suche eine starrgabel für mein blizzard (2003) mit disk-aufnahme (only) und nach möglichkeit aus stahl. hab da hier bei on one bikes was feines gefunden:
www.on-one.co.uk/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=67&MMN_position=71:71

hat jemand erfahrungen mit nachgerüsteten starrgabel fürs blizzard speziell bei den neueren rahmen oder vielleicht sogar speziell mit dieser weissen von on one (die haben auch sehr schöne rahmen)?
möchte vor allem gern wissen, welche einbaulänge ich benötige, ohne dass das fahrverhalten zu nervös wird. dachte so an 420mm. fahre derzeit eine magura rond quake mit 85 mm und bin mit dem handling eigentlich sehr zufrieden, nur solls jetzt eine starrgabel werden, da ich die federung nicht unbedingt brauche.
vielleicht habt ihr ja auch ein paar alternativen auf lager, wichtig ist für mich: hauptsache stahl, only disk und farblich passend fürs blizzard (weiss, schwarz).
hier schon mal danke für eure antworten

wartend auf wind
osb


----------



## Martin M (4. November 2005)

Ne Gabel mit 420mm ist schon ok. 

Ich habe mal eine Kinesis Maxlight Dis mit 425mm eingebaut, war absolut ok. Vorher war eine Quake Air mit 440mm drin, abzüglich Sag war das Rad damit auch nicht höher.

Mit Stahlgabeln habe ich selbst keine Erfahrung, die On One soll aber ok sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (4. November 2005)

Mahlzeit!
Ich würde 420 mm Einbauhöhe nicht unterschreiten. Schöne Gabeln gibt es auch hier: http://www.viciouscycles.com/forks.php3 Oder auch hier: http://www.surlybikes.com/forks.html. die Surlys bekommt man in Deutschland (Bike-Components.de), bei den Vicious habe ich keine Ahnung...


----------



## digi03 (4. November 2005)

wie wäre es mit dieser:
Pace-Starrgabel
Die hat auch die optimale Einbaulänge, ist ein klein wenig exlusiv und hat wenig Gewicht.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (4. November 2005)

Mahlzeit!
Wir reden hier vom Blizzard. Carbon hat da nichts zu suchen. Ist ja immerhin ein Klassiker von 1985. Auch die neueren mit Reynolds-Stahl haben dies nicht verdient. Ausserdem wollte der Thread-Eröffner sowieso nur Stahl!


----------



## Scherge (4. November 2005)

empfehle ein gabel von gleiss http://www.gleiss-rahmenbau.de/ oder pulcro http://pulcro.de/  (letzterer produziert leider nicht mehr).

gruß,
philip


----------



## digi03 (5. November 2005)

Na ja bei Pulcro wirst du dich dann aber beeilen müssen. Wer weis, wie lange es die Firma noch gibt. (zu mindest in dieser Form)

Nochmal zur Pace: Ich habe sehr wohl gelesen, daß "ostseebiker" eine Gabel aus Stahl sucht. (Aber wohl nicht zwingend)
Auch weis ich das dieses Rad ein Stahlklassiker ist. (Fahre ja selbst eins) Wenn da nur Stahl drann gehört,
was bitte machen dann an den ganzen Blizzards die Federgabeln? 
Ich habe den Vorschlag mit der Pacegabel deshalb gemacht, weil ich vor ein paar Wochen die Gelegenheit hatte,
ein 2003er Blizzard mit eben dieser Gabel in natura zu begutachten. Ich muß sagen, daß hat schon sehr gut zusammen gepasst.
Natürlich ist es gut, daß die Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Daher ist das ja auch nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## anacunt (9. November 2005)

geile idee! hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber ich fahre zu viel singletrail!
viel spaß beim biken...


----------



## Trimalchio (11. November 2005)

Ich wollte auch bei meinem im März gekauftem Blizzardrahmen eine
Stahlgabel.Und habe mich für die Pulcro Headbanger entschieden.
auf die mußte ich zwar fast 3 Wochen warten. Aber da der Laden jetzt zu gemacht hat, wars wohl eine der letzten und die Zeitspanne erklärlich.
Wurde auf meine Anfrage auch erst hergestellt. Der Preis war ok. und ich bin super zufrieden.
Wo wir schon dabei sind: Hat jemand ne Lösung,wie man die Bremsleitung
für hinten so führen kann, daß sie nicht ständig schlackert und dengelt.
Mein Rahmen ist noch für Canti-Leitungen ausgelegt (2004er)?
(mein erster post - Hallo blizzard-freunde!)


----------



## Martin M (11. November 2005)

Trimalchio schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wo wir schon dabei sind: Hat jemand ne Lösung,wie man die Bremsleitung
> für hinten so führen kann, daß sie nicht ständig schlackert und dengelt.
> Mein Rahmen ist noch für Canti-Leitungen ausgelegt (2004er)?
> (mein erster post - Hallo blizzard-freunde!)


Bei meinem Blizzard hab ich die hintere Leitung zur Disc mit dem Magura Leitungsbefestigungskit befestigt. Das ist ein Bowdenzug mit zwei Nippeln (eins fest angelötet, eins mit Schräubchen zur Befestigung), und einem Stück Schrumpfschlauch.
Ist ok, klappert nicht, sieht vernünftig aus.


----------

